# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  compensazione orizzontale IVA-IRPEF

## lorenzo.1974

buongiorno,
sulla base della dichiarazione di quest'anno (UNICO 2007) l'anno passato ho maturato un credito IRPEF dovuto a ritenute d'acconto.
So che è possibile compensare l'iva da versare all'erario con tale credito, del quale, se non mi sbaglio, disporrei a partire dal 1° gennaio 2007; vi chiedo se questa compensazione può avvenire già nelle dichiarazioni iva trimestrali (codici tributo 6031, .32, .33, .34) oppure, come ho dedotto da alcune indicazioni, solo dal versamento annuale dell'iva (codice tributo 6099).
In tal caso mi tornerebbe conveniente abbandonare l'idea dei versamenti trimestrali, per passare alla dichiarazione annuale dell'imposta. 
saluti cordiali, Lorenzo

----------


## Speedy

> buongiorno,
> sulla base della dichiarazione di quest'anno (UNICO 2007) l'anno passato ho maturato un credito IRPEF dovuto a ritenute d'acconto.
> So che è possibile compensare l'iva da versare all'erario con tale credito, del quale, se non mi sbaglio, disporrei a partire dal 1° gennaio 2007; vi chiedo se questa compensazione può avvenire già nelle dichiarazioni iva trimestrali (codici tributo 6031, .32, .33, .34) oppure, come ho dedotto da alcune indicazioni, solo dal versamento annuale dell'iva (codice tributo 6099).
> In tal caso mi tornerebbe conveniente abbandonare l'idea dei versamenti trimestrali, per passare alla dichiarazione annuale dell'imposta.
> saluti cordiali, Lorenzo

  Una volta definitivamente accertato, il credito irpef può essere compensato sulla distinta F24 con qualsiasi altra voce della distinta, senza alcuna limitazione.
Ciao

----------


## lorenzo.1974

grazie mille per il solerte chiarimento! 
ciao e buon lavoro, Lorenzo

----------

